# Mangrove Jacks new strains



## indica86 (31/1/16)

Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Liberty Bell Ale Yeast M36
Mangrove Jack's Craft Series New World Strong Ale Yeast M42
Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Mead Yeast M05
Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Belgian Tripel Yeast M31
Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Belgian Whit Yeast M21
Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Californian Lager Yeast M54
Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Bavarian Lager Yeast M76
Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Belgian Abbey Yeast M47

Anyone used any of these?


----------



## Chridech (31/1/16)

Currently have a Belgian Witbier in the fermenter for which I used the MJ Belgian Whit M21. It took off pretty well but after 72 hrs the yeast dropped out. OG 1045 and have been stuck at 1020, aiming for 1010. Tried increasing temp from 18 to 21 degrees and swirling the FV but hasn't done much. After waiting 14 days and still stuck I pitched a packet of clean yeast (MJ 44 US West Coast) on top of it last night. Some activity today which is good. Don't know what this will do to my beer.

I rehydrated the M21 yeast and pitched at 24 degrees. Didnt use yeast nutrient. I bought the yeast in a Grainkids (Grainfather) kit but no use by date provided. think my water chemistry was OK. I suspect this yeast is a bit finicky. MJ have been selling it in their Grainkids kits for a while but it has only been released with the new expanded yeast range. If I use it again I will use yeast nutrient and make sure i no how old it is.

I'll let you know how he beer turns out.

Cheers Chris


----------



## indica86 (31/1/16)

Okies, I have ordered this yeast as well as the Strong and the Liberty and my fav from the range British Ale.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/3/16)

M79 Burton Union isn't listed on their website any more - I guess this means they no longer produce it?


----------



## Matplat (11/3/16)

I bottled a california lager on tuesday night... FV samples tasted pretty bloody good, I'm excited 

Liam, Hoppydays still has stock of M79 got it in the FV right now, get it while you can.... However the MJ product descriptions of Liberty Bell and Burton Union are identical.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/3/16)

ah, so they are. I'll assume it's just rebranded


----------



## Chridech (12/3/16)

Chridech said:


> Currently have a Belgian Witbier in the fermenter for which I used the MJ Belgian Whit M21. It took off pretty well but after 72 hrs the yeast dropped out. OG 1045 and have been stuck at 1020, aiming for 1010. Tried increasing temp from 18 to 21 degrees and swirling the FV but hasn't done much. After waiting 14 days and still stuck I pitched a packet of clean yeast (MJ 44 US West Coast) on top of it last night. Some activity today which is good. Don't know what this will do to my beer.
> I rehydrated the M21 yeast and pitched at 24 degrees. Didnt use yeast nutrient. I bought the yeast in a Grainkids (Grainfather) kit but no use by date provided. think my water chemistry was OK. I suspect this yeast is a bit finicky. MJ have been selling it in their Grainkids kits for a while but it has only been released with the new expanded yeast range. If I use it again I will use yeast nutrient and make sure i no how old it is.
> I'll let you know how he beer turns out.
> Cheers Chris


This beer is drinking pretty well now. My concerns about it not finishing dry enough were unfounded. After 4 weeks in the bottle it has conditioned well, fully carbed and with the tart finish you should expect from a Witbier with 50% raw wheat. Enough yeast ester aroma to satisfy. My Lager drinking friends don't appreciate it but I think M21 has crafted a decent Witbier. Will use MJ21 again but will pay more attention to oxygenation of wort and pitching rate next time.


----------



## falcoah (14/3/16)

I used the Bavarian Lager recently for a Dortmunder Export. It threw a LOT of sulphur and got stuck at 1020.

There were a few other minor hiccups on brew day so I can't blame the yeast entirely...but it certainly wasn't my best beer.


----------



## HoppyDays (3/4/16)

info on MJ yeast strains 

http://imake.us2.list-manage.com/track/click?u=c23f4c5820ef47964d13eb7f5&id=ca7bd15e88&e=cee10aba11


----------



## technobabble66 (3/4/16)

Just for entertainment:
"Although Mangrove Jack’s Craft Series Yeasts do not require rehydration, cleaner and more professional results will be produced if rehydrated before use."

Well, that's the end of that debate.
[emoji185][emoji6]


----------



## technobabble66 (3/4/16)

If their strains live up to their descriptions that's a really impressive range of yeasts. 

I notice they've accidentally used the Tripel description for the Abbey as well. I'll be keen to see the difference once they correct it.


----------

